# Ufc 79



## MJS (Nov 25, 2007)

Any thoughs, predictions for the up-coming fights?  Looking at another thread here, it looks like GSP is no longer fighting.  Any thoughts about the Liddell/Silva match?  What about Machida/Sokoudjou?

The Liddell/Silva match is one that I'm really looking forward to!  Both are great fighters, so IMO, it can go either way.  Hopefully, Chuch is back in his game and pulls off the win!

As for the other match...not sure about his opponent, but I've seen some youtube clips of Lyoto and he looked like a great fighter.


----------



## Jai (Nov 25, 2007)

Chuck NEEDS to get back on his game or I think this will be one of his last fights.


----------



## MJS (Nov 25, 2007)

Jai said:


> Chuck NEEDS to get back on his game or I think this will be one of his last fights.


 
Hopefully, his last performance was just a bad spell.  I'm hoping for a huge comeback in Dec.


----------



## Odin (Nov 26, 2007)

Considering how two fighters have picked apart Chucks game plan in his last two fights i will be interested to see how Wandi will approach this fight....I cannot wait though ive been waiting for this fight for about two years now.

Lyoto is a very good fighter...he has been known to fight more for decisions wins then subs or knock outs.

He did however knock out Rich Franklin when those to met a while back.


----------



## MJS (Nov 26, 2007)

Odin said:


> Considering how two fighters have picked apart Chucks game plan in his last two fights i will be interested to see how Wandi will approach this fight....I cannot wait though ive been waiting for this fight for about two years now.
> 
> Lyoto is a very good fighter...he has been known to fight more for decisions wins then subs or knock outs.


 
Yes, this should be a good one. 



> He did however knock out Rich Franklin when those to met a while back.


 
There is a youtube clip with that fight.  I was impressed.


----------



## Odin (Nov 26, 2007)

MJS said:


> Yes, this should be a good one.
> 
> 
> 
> There is a youtube clip with that fight. I was impressed.


 
I may be wrong but i believe he had fought Stephen Bonner also....that was also a good fight.


----------

